# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Nombre de billets de blog par page

## bistouille

Salut.

Une question existentielle, comment est gr le nombre de billets par page dans  les blogs ?
Aprs recherches, je n'ai pas trouv de rponses.

En page 1, il y a cinq billets.
En page 2, seulement deux.
En page 3, il y en a trois.

Est-ce un bug ? Ou y a-t-il un systme  d'affichage par priode de temps ou autres ? Toujours est-il que je trouve bizarre cette variation du nombre de billets par page.

----------


## dourouc05

::salut:: 

Je pense que c'est trs li aux billets supprims (normment de spam et de questions qui devraient tre sur le forum). Pour moi, c'est un problme aussi  ::aie:: .

----------

